# Berry College Buck



## cre8foru (Dec 14, 2013)

Took this a few weeks ago at Berry College. Had some really nice light that morning.



Fields of Gold by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

that is a beautiful pic!


----------



## carver (Dec 15, 2013)

Fine capture cre8foru


----------



## Hoss (Dec 15, 2013)

You picked the right time to be there.  Great shot.

Hoss


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 15, 2013)

Your right, the lighting was really good. Nice shot.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## wareagle700 (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## BERN (Dec 16, 2013)

Ecellent!


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 16, 2013)

beautiful...shot


----------

